# MALE: How to make your hair smoother & silkier, less thick... (pics)



## stephensproject (Jan 21, 2015)

I am a male and I have long hair that has always been incredibly thick. I want it to be smoother and have a silky look/feel to it...  The first two attached files are of my hair, and the next two files are pictures of how I want my hair to look... Notice how it has a much silkier, smoother look to it and how the curls aren't so clumped together. Anyone have any ideas on how to make my hair smoother like this... And going a step further, does anyone know how I could style my hair like he does?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 21, 2015)

If you went to the barber and asked them to style your hair like this I'm sure it would involve either thinning your hair with shears and/or straightening it with a hot iron. With your current hair, you have a good starting point and could really benefit from purchasing some pomade to help style it.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 22, 2015)

I think a little product could do a lot. I know shine products take a lot of volume away in my husband's hair so he won't use them so that may be a good starting point.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 23, 2015)

@@stephensproject Hi! It does look like your hair may be quite a bit thicker than Harry Styles', which probably is making it difficult to style it similar to the way he does. A stylist would be the best person to give you advice on that, as they can see how your hair behaves in person. I suggest looking up a stylist that knows how to cut curly hair. Not all of them do and it can really make a difference in how manageable your hair is. 

In order to get silkier and better defined curls I would recommend that you google search Curly Girl Method or Curly Hair Method. Don't let the the 'girl' in the method throw you off. A lot of guys make use of the method as well. It can also be the No-Poo (as in No Shampoo) Method, but with Curly Girl there is a focus on considering ingredients, products, and methods that benefit curly hair. It's more like a general set of guidelines, with people modifying it to how it works best with their own hair and circumstances. The definition and shine of my own curls, along with the overall health of my hair, improved greatly when I started incorporating the CG method into my routine.  

Best of luck!


----------



## roselin3345 (Jan 23, 2015)

In order to make your hair tall and silky anybody should use natural hair oil. It's better and don't have any side effect.


----------



## roselin3345 (Jan 23, 2015)

wadedl said:


> I think a little product could do a lot. I know shine products take a lot of volume away in my husband's hair so he won't use them so that may be a good starting point.


Yes, you're right in some causes. There is a provarb: "Many drops makes s shower" like it.


----------

